# Beautiful Skin



## Lawrence00 (Jan 9, 2022)

Ok, not just beautiful, but healthy.

Other than washing I have mostly ignored facial and other products.

What "really" works, and something I can start doing every day.

Home remedies would be a plus ... cheaper.


----------



## chic (Jan 15, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> Ok, not just beautiful, but healthy.
> 
> Other than washing I have mostly ignored facial and other products.
> 
> ...


Eating right is a good start. Lots of leafy greens, fresh fruits and veggies too. Vitamin K will help keep your skin clear. But, honestly good diet and regular exercise help me the most.  Good luck.


----------



## timoc (Jan 15, 2022)

*Let me tell you all*, I have the most beautiful skin, it's underneath all the warts, stubble, wrinkles and flaky stuff, but you need to look very closely to find it, putting on your reading spectacles helps.


----------



## Devi (Jan 15, 2022)

If you're in a dry area, moisturizing would be helpful.


----------

